# Combining two verbs into one?



## ThomasK

Someone pointed out elsewhere that _bak_ + _al _might be interpreted as a combination/ compound of two verbs "look and buy". It is probably not quite plausible, but it raised the question whether Turkish can create new verbs out of two different verbs. Is it a mechanism that exists/ existed in Turkish ? 

This might be a very short thread, but OK...


----------



## ThomasK

Ancalimon just replied (at the other thread) :



> Yes there are similar words in Turkish like this:
> 
> For example: ÇEKYAT (couch which can be made into a bed)
> 
> ÇEK: Pull
> YAT: Sleep
> 
> or GELGİT: tide
> 
> GEL: Come
> GİT: Go
> 
> or YAPBOZ: puzzle
> 
> YAP: DO
> BOZ: SPOIL (UNDO)


----------



## ancalimon

Just to correct something.  These are nouns made from two verbs.


----------



## ThomasK

That is a little different indeed, but still interesting !


----------



## ancalimon

ThomasK said:


> That is a little different indeed, but still interesting !



Well bakkal is a noun itself meaning something like a "market+grocery"


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

Bakkal comes from Arabic, has nothing to do with bak and al.


----------



## ancalimon

ecdadihifzeylerdi said:


> Bakkal comes from Arabic, has nothing to do with bak and al.



He isn't asking whether bakkal comes from Arabic or not. He is asking whether there is a feature in Turkish which makes it possible to combine two different verbs into a noun.  Like çekyat, gelgit, etc.

Also we can never be sure when it comes to etymology. The word itself might have been from Arabic. But the Arabic word might have been originally combination of two Turkic verbs into a noun.


----------

